# Digi Cam...



## Goku626 (4. September 2001)

Hi

Ich wollte mir ne Digi Cam kaufen
(Ich werde sie hauptsächlich für Photoshop Bilder benutzen)
da ich keine Ahnug von Kameras habe wollte ich ma folgendes wissen:

-wie is das mit den Megapixeln ??
-was kostet ne normale Digi cam ??
-hat vieleicht einer ein Vergleichs 
 Bild zwischen 1,2,3 und 4 megapixeln ?

öhm so mehr fragen fallen mir ers ma nich ein  
aber ich hoffe jemand hat davon ahnung


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (4. September 2001)

*kommt halt drauf an, was Du haben willst*

Für's Webdesingn reicht schon 'ne 1-Megapixel-Kamera. Die macht zwar nur Mickimaus-mäßige Winzling-Bilder, die Du für den Druck nicht mehr brauchen kannst, aber für's Screenpublishing ist das genug. So'n Teil gab's sogar schon für schmales Geld bei Aldi.
Willst Du Deine Bilder drucken können (mi'm Tintenpisser oder so), brachste schon 2 Mio; ab 3 Mio kannst Du Bildausschnitte ordentlich vergrößern oder gar Fotos von belichten lassen, und mit 4 oder gar 5 Megapixeln kannst Du schon richtig rumprollen.
Ich rate Dir einfach eine einschlägige Computerzeitschrift zu kaufen und Dir mit Testergebnissen und Beispielbildern eine Marktübersicht zu verschaffen.
Du solltest darauf achten, ob die Kamras auf folgende Kriterien geprüft und mit "gut" oder "befriedigend" bewertet wurden (Wer kauft schon gerne schrott?)  :
• Auflösung  
• geringes Farbrauschen
• hohe Schärfe
• besitzt die Kamera einen Blitzschuh für einen externen Blitz
• ist die Objektivverzeichnung (kissenförmige Verzerrung) gering
• möglichst geringe Vignettierung (Abdunklung an den Bildrändern und -ecken)
• gute Lichter- und Tiefenzeichnung
• möglichst hoher OPTISCHER Zoom (digitaler Zoom ist nur interpoliert - das kannst Du mit Photoshop auch, bringt nur keine Bildverbesserung)
• Lieferumfang (wie Speichermedien, Kabel, Batterien, Software etc.)
• Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis


----------



## The Jest (5. September 2001)

*Digi-Cam*

Hy, Goku 26
hier ein paar Cameras die ich dir empfehlen würde,
mit denen ich erfahrung habe.

Nikon Coolpix995
Olympus E-10 ist sehr gut da sie ein Zoom-Objektiv bezitzt,
ist vom Preis etwas hoch.
Die Minolta Dimage 7 ist vom Preis Leistung sehr gut 
-Preis ca 3130 DM
-Bildgröße 2560x1920 Pixel
-Speicher 16MB
-Belichtungszeiten 1/2000-4s,B
-Abmessungen 116x90x112mm(BxHxT)
-Gewicht 505g
-Empfindlichkeit in ISO 100,200,400,800
-Randabdunklung bis 0,3Blenden
-Verzeichnung WW:-2,4% Tele:-0,6%

-noch Fragen über Cameras Fragenkost nichts.

By Jest


----------



## Goku626 (5. September 2001)

öhm ja, 3130 DM is ja ganz schön heftig %) 
gibs was gutes in der Preisklasse 
400-500 DM ???
ich wollt nur ab und zu mal nen kleines bildchen machen 
und keine RIESEN SAMPELS für Tutorials.de


----------



## The Jest (5. September 2001)

*Digi-Cam*

Hy Goku626,
ja es gibt eine von Aiptek die PenCam für 99,- bis 200,-
-macht 9 Bilder/Sek-352x288 Pixel
-20 Bilder/Sek-176x144 Pixel
-Farben16,7 Mio.
-2MB, Speicher (ca.80 Bilder)
Die Aiptek PenCam 2VGA ist etwas gröser Preis 199,-

Dann könntest du noch die Mustek GSmart 300
nehmen.
-4MB
-640x480Pix.(60Bilder)
-320x240Pix.(120Bilder)

Das wars von den günstigen.


By Jest   :| :| :|


----------



## Xarus (6. September 2001)

Alsoooo.....
Wenn ich Geld hätte, dann würde ich an diese hier mein Herz verlieren.


Xarus.


----------



## pausch13 (6. September 2001)

*Fujifilm Olympus*

Fujifilm und Olympus sind sehr gute Cameras ! Nur auf keinen Fall Compac Flash karten. Eher Smart Media !


----------



## daGo (6. September 2001)

bei karstadt/saturn gibt es momentan ein gutes angebot für 499,- DM.
weiß grad nicht wie die heißt, aber von hp! frag einfach mal nach. die würde mir fürs webdesign/photoshop total ausreichen.


----------



## paladin (6. September 2001)

Jo, also ich hatte bis vor kurzem ne 2,2 Megapixel (Nikon Coolpix 700). War total fett des Teil. Habe die Bilder auch für Prints verwendet (Flyer, bis zu A5 Größe).
Jetzt hab ich mir ne Canon Powershot G1 gekauft. Hat 3,3 Megapixel. Und das Teil ist mal wirklich geil! Hat knapp 2000 DM gekostet, aber ich bin hoch zufrieden damit!

@pausch13: Wieso denn keine CF-Karten? Wer hat dir denn das erzählt? Das sind SUPER Karten. Ich hab nen PCMCIA Adapter für mein Notebook und das ist optimal! Ich will nichts anderes mehr! ICh weiss gar nicht, was dagegen spricht ;-)

So far, so good.

Timo.


----------



## Furunkel (8. September 2001)

Kann eine leicht betagte Kodak DC 210 plus mein Eigen nennen. Habe 2 64 MB CF-Karten und bin wunschlos glücklich damit ...
Mit einem PCMCIA adapter sind die pics ziemlich schnell übertragen.

Die Kamera hat 1 megapixel und reicht damit für das screendesign (bringt Auflösungen bis 1152x864) bei weitem.

Die Digicam von HP für ca. 500 DM ist nicht schlecht, hat zwar keinen optischen zoom, ist aber vom preis-leistungsverhältis her recht gut.
Kann im moment nicht auf die HP Seite, da deren Server anscheined offline ist, ansonsten hätte ich nochmal nachgesehen ...

cya

Furunkel


----------



## daGo (8. September 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Furunkel _
> *Die Digicam von HP für ca. 500 DM ist nicht schlecht, hat zwar keinen optischen zoom, ist aber vom preis-leistungsverhältis her recht gut.
> Kann im moment nicht auf die HP Seite, da deren Server anscheined offline ist, ansonsten hätte ich nochmal nachgesehen ...
> 
> ...



Hab mal kopiert, was Karstadt dazu schreibt:

HP Photosmart 315   

Anzahl Pixel: 2,1 Mio.
Auflös. bis: 1600x1200
Zoom: 2.5x digital
Farbtiefe: 30 bit
Schnittstellen: USB, MacIrDA
zusätzl. Ausstattung: 8 MB CF Card
Garantie: 12 Monate


sofort lieferbar  
699.00 DM  DM 499.00 
EUR 255.13  


Für alle Anwender, die eine einfach zu bedienende Kamera mit praktischen Zusatzfunktionen suchen,wurde die HP PhotoSmart 315 Digitalkamera entwickelt. Durch die 2,1 Megapixel Auflösung können Sie Ihre Schnappschüsse auch in größeren Formaten in beeindruckender Bildqualität ausdrucken.   

- Compact Flash Port
- Objektiv : 5,8 mm Glasobjektiv (38 mm = äquivalent 35 mm)
- Verschlußgeschwindigkeit : 1/750 Sek. - 2 Sek
- Brennweite : TTL-Autofokus, 30 cm bis unendlich
- Empfindlichkeit : Äquivalent ISO 100
- Selbstauslöser : 10 Sekunden Vorlaufzeit
- Blitz : Integrierter Blitz; 3 Meter Reichweite
- Blitzarten: Automatische Zuschaltung, automatische Zuschaltung
mit Reduzierung des \"Rote-Augen-Effekts\", Aufhellung, Abschaltung durch
den Bediener
- LCD : Echtzeit, 4,5 cm große Farb-LCD mit schneller Wiederholung
(20 Aufnahmen pro Sekunde), 71.760 Pixel, Helligkeitseinstellung, 
Verkleinerte Abbildung oder Vollbild
- Stromversorgung : 4x AA Batterien, optional: Wechselstromadapter
- Gewicht : 220 g (ohne Batterie)

1 Jahr Expressaustausch  

Ich find die ganz gut. Wenn ich mir eine DigiCam kaufen sollte, dann die!

Hier die Seite von HP: 
http://www.hp-expo.com/de/ger/products/PCPhotography/315.html 

DoSSio


----------

